# Forum > News > Community Chat > Hardware >  Laptops to run Virtual Machines

## impulse102

Hey everyone,

I'm looking to purchase a laptop to run some virtual machines on so I can studying varying IT exams, and I want to be able to run some linux, window 7, windows server, etc on VMWare workstation or something and was looking to get some suggestions on a laptop.

Budget is around $1500

----------


## DarkLinux

You need lots of RAM and a computer that does not have Windows 8. Windows 8 does not allow for any type of VM. Im a ThinkPad guy, so I would get a new ThinkPad X1 Carbon Ultrabook  :Big Grin: 

ThinkPad X1 Carbon | Shop | Lenovo | (CA)

Intel Core i7 with 8GB RAM and your set  :Big Grin:

----------


## [email protected]

I don't have any suggestions but just a heads up: My old 2Ghz dual-core laptop with 3GB RAM running Windows 7 can easily run two VirtualBoxes at the same time, you don't really need a beast of a laptop for it

I do suggest getting one with a bit of extra RAM since that seems to run out for me. Good luck with your search :-)

----------


## Confucius

Toshiba Qosmio® X875-Q7280 17.3" widescreen Laptop (Black) | Laptops | Computers | us.toshiba.com fits right into your budget, it's a great line, I've owned previous models.

It has a nice big screen of 17.3", 12gb of ram, two 500gb hdds, i7-3610QM, and a 3gb gtx 670m. It'll be able to run a lot of virtual boxes, and have a large enough screen for you to see them all at once (although the display is only 1600 x 900  :Frown: ).

----------


## Nekan

I've Asus X53, I7, 8GB ram, SSD disk, Win 7 and can run 3-4 Win 7 VM's without any problems, all come to amount of RAM and how much you will give to each of those system that you wrote. I suggest you to 16GB ram and you set with plenty of VMs  :Smile:  With 1.5k$ budget something with i7, ssd hdd, 16GB will be easy to buy.

----------


## zanejc

im interesting with ASUS Transformer Book T100 on amazon, i've read many reviews, but im still not satisfied with it
anyone can give me more reviews ? i saw it here Amazon.com : ASUS Transformer Book T100TA-C1-GR(S) 10.1" Detachable 2-in-1 Touchscreen Laptop, 64GB (OLD VERSION) : Computers & Accessories

and also need an advise, interesting to use it for my job.
thanks

----------

